# Normal  ou pas



## Nounou80100 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  hier en discutant  avec une maman  qui a son fils dans une mam ma dit qu ont leur avait demandé  50 euros à chaque parents pour le chauffage  de la mam. Ça  m a sidéré . Je ne savait pas qu elle pouvait demandé  une aide aux parents. Si nous on faisait  pareil  je ne crois  pas que ça  passe auprès  des parents. Quand  pensez-vous.


----------



## stephy2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ah moi aussi je suis sidérée! Et tout à fait d'accord avec toi, nous ne pouvons pas leur demander une aide supplémentaire car nous avons les IE déjà. Ou sinon augmenter les IE qui reste une possibilité!


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

C'est a cela en partie que sont destinées les indemnités d'entretien.


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Ils ont du se prendre une augmentation de dingue (le cas pour beaucoup malheureusement)qui ne rentre plus dans les Indemnités d'entretien... 
Après, cela peut être "négocié" au cas par cas ; mon boulanger a bien augmenté ses tarifs  en ayant mis une lettre détaillée sur la porte de sa boutique.
Et je ne compte pas le nombre d'entreprises qui ferment parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer leurs factures d’électricité....


----------



## liline17 (24 Octobre 2022)

comme ça, ça parait moyen, mais il faudrait en savoir plus, est ce un fois par an? tous les mois?
Je pense aussi qu'une augmentation des IE serait plus acceptable.
Nous avons tous été surpris par cette guerre qui a entrainé une nette augmentation des factures, tout le monde est impacté, chacun dit en prendre sa part, je trouverai injuste qu'on répercute la totalité de nos augmentations sur nos IE, nos PE aussi font face à toutes sortes d'augmentation, et l'augmentation de nos factures liées uniquement à notre activité professionnelle, doit être peu importante.
En retraite, par exemple, nous continueront de chauffer chez nous, en fermant une ou 2 chambre, nous aurions les mêmes frais d'abonnement, moins d'eau, un peu moins d'électricité, ce n'est pas facile de savoir exactement le cout de notre métier sur nos factures.


----------



## Marine35 (25 Octobre 2022)

Ça ne m’étonne pas ! J’avais une maman qui m’avait contactée car elle trouvait trop cher la MAM et leurs demandes farfelues. Taux horaire, IE, IR et en plus fallait fournir couches, coton, sérum phy, mouchoirs, bavoirs, turbulette, drap…


----------

